# Clip of Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan working the latigo (whip)!!!



## Guro Harold (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

This is a clip of Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan working the latigo (whip) that I filmed at the FCS Gathering this last weekend in Tampa.

Enjoy!!!

-Palusut


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting.  Looks like fun.

Best,

Steve


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## kempo-vjj (Jan 17, 2007)

One of they guys I used to work with got up there and put a cigarette in his mouth, and then it was whipped by raffy. Impressive.


----------

